

Rate our iPhone app (iRewardChart) - satyajit
http://www.irewardchart.com

======
satyajit
Who: Parents of kids between 3-13

Why: To motivate the kids to be good and earn rewards

How: Kids earn stars for the tasks assigned and later star balance converted
to actual rewards.

Versions: Free: <http://itunes.com/apps/iRewardChartLite> Paid:
<http://itunes.com/apps/iRewardChart>

Comments, suggestions?

~~~
alttab
I know its an iPhone app, but the "here's an iPhone with some icons standing
up with reflective surfaces everywhere" immediately pegs the site as a iPhone
fad cash-cow wannabe.

I'm not saying that's what it really is - but if you follow these trends/fads,
people _immediately_ pay less attention to your product.

~~~
satyajit
Yea, I agree with you a bit - the reflective thing is little way too much
done!

------
rksprst
Image 1 of your screenshots should replace the two iphones showing a splash
screen (they serve no purpose + I don't want to see your splash page - if you
use them just for links, just make a get it now button). I had to click the
screenshots to find out what the app does. If this wasn't on HN I would have
simply left the site and moved on.

Also, I hate links that open up iTunes. If you're going to do so, let me know
first.

~~~
satyajit
Agree with you on the 2 splash screen. I am not defending, but all the
'Available on appStore' badge all over the web always takes you to the iTunes.
Its an expected behavior, but I know it can be irritating for some!

------
jjburka
Not really about the app (It looks neat however) but on the site, the "Take a
tour" section should display the screen shots in a gallery, lightbox or some
such. It's rather hard to view them all.

~~~
satyajit
Guess it IS a lightbox. If you click on any of those thumbnails, it opens a
lightbox slideshow.

------
csmeder
I like it

